# Inshore Report 6/16



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Got out this morning for the early bite. We were on the water right at dawn and at the spot by 6:45. We were using topwaters to get on em early. I had two short strikers and was starting to get down on myself, I look up and then this...








My brother is hooked up to a nice 24" redfish...
video..
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdRXX0OSIdA[/media]








So after trying this spot for a little longer without too much more action, we switch to a new spot. My brother gets hooked up again but comes unbuttoned. I had another couple of short strikes until ...








this 25.5" connects and takes me around the boat a couple of times!

Good times in beautiful Florida!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the fish fellas [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] seems the early morning bites the way to go  i hit it yesterday afternoon up untill dark at palm valley and scored a big fat "0"  :-[


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice couple of topwater reds!


----------

